# Chances For Aggregate 88.2311



## umer3053 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi everyone. I secured 1004 in entrance and 927 in FSc and yes i'm a repeater. My aggregate comes out to be 88.23
How strong chances do i have to get into any govt med college keeping in mind the increasing merit (every year)?



Sent from Macbook Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

umer3053 said:


> Hi everyone. I secured 1004 in entrance and 927 in FSc and yes i'm a repeater. My aggregate comes out to be 88.23
> How strong chances do i have to get into any govt med college keeping in mind the increasing merit (every year)?
> 
> 
> ...


Your are absolutely secure bro!! RMC all the way!! If you are from RWP/ISB. Congo!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## umer3053 (Oct 1, 2013)

Great 


Sent from Macbook Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

ameeruddin or RMC


----------



## umer3053 (Oct 1, 2013)

fearless9142 said:


> ameeruddin or RMC


Thanks for encouragement bro


Sent from Macbook Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

umer3053 said:


> Hi everyone. I secured 1004 in entrance and 927 in FSc and yes i'm a repeater. My aggregate comes out to be 88.23
> How strong chances do i have to get into any govt med college keeping in mind the increasing merit (every year)?
> 
> 
> ...


Your Chances:
RMC
PMC
Ameer Ud Din


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

masterh said:


> Your Chances:
> RMC
> PMC
> Ameer Ud Din


What about Sheikh Zayd? He has a pretty good chance there too, doesnt he?


----------



## umer3053 (Oct 1, 2013)

AlyaUsman said:


> What about Sheikh Zayd? He has a pretty good chance there too, doesnt he?


Do I ?


Sent from Macbook Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

AlyaUsman said:


> What about Sheikh Zayd? He has a pretty good chance there too, doesnt he?


Shaikh Zayed will have a higher merit this year, around 88.5% since SZBKMC is older than Ameer Ud Din and, while the campus of Ameer Ud Din is more or less still under construction while Shaikh Zayed's campus is complete. Also, SZBKMC is affiliated with Punjab University and, Ameer Ud Din with UHS, and there is a perception that Professional Exams of PU are much easier than UHS, so students who will have to choose between Ameer Ud Din and SZBKMC will mostly choose the latter. Also, Ameer Ud Din isn't as popular in Lahore or elsewhere as SZBKMC is.  Shaikh Zayed Hospital is also more popular in Lahore and bigger than LGH, affiliated hospital of Ameer Ud Din. 

However, his case for SZBKMC is borderline. *He may get in there too*, considering we rule out the factors I have mentioned above. It is indeed a borderline case for SZBKMC. But, his admission to Ameer Ud Din, RMC or PMC is assured.


----------



## tania ch (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello...I got 977 in my f.sc and 964 in entry test my agregate is 88.05%. Is there any chance i got admission i any government medical college???


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

tania ch said:


> Hello...I got 977 in my f.sc and 964 in entry test my agregate is 88.05%. Is there any chance i got admission i any government medical college???


Yes madam, your admission is "PAKKA". Just sit back and relax. 

- - - Updated - - -

And, Umer between RMC, PMC and Ameer Ud Din, your preference should be like:

1) RMC
2) PMC
3) Ameer Ud Din

And, as you are a borderline case for SZBKMC, you may keep it as your first priority too, on your priority list.


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

tania ch said:


> Hello...I got 977 in my f.sc and 964 in entry test my agregate is 88.05%. Is there any chance i got admission i any government medical college???


admission confirmed 

RMC 
PMC
Ameeruddin 
SZBKMC (may be)

- - - Updated - - -



umer3053 said:


> Hi everyone. I secured 1004 in entrance and 927 in FSc and yes i'm a repeater. My aggregate comes out to be 88.23
> How strong chances do i have to get into any govt med college keeping in mind the increasing merit (every year)?
> 
> 
> ...


what will be your preference?


----------



## MuhammadAmmar (May 16, 2014)

plz can anybody tell me that with 58 per aggregate can i get in any privat medical college for mbbs in 1st or 2nd merit list


----------



## ffakharbutt (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi my aggregate is 82.72 chance in cmh?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

MuhammadAmmar said:


> plz can anybody tell me that with 58 per aggregate can i get in any privat medical college for mbbs in 1st or 2nd merit list


You are not even eligible to apply. The minimum requirement for medical colleges by PMDC is 60%.

- - - Updated - - -



ffakharbutt said:


> Hi my aggregate is 82.72 chance in cmh?


CMH has it's own merit criteria which includes their own Entry Test as well. Provided you score well in their Entry Test, you'll get admission.


----------



## ffakharbutt (Sep 13, 2014)

masterh said:


> You are not even eligible to apply. The minimum requirement for medical colleges by PMDC is 60%.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


What about syllabus of cmh is it same like mcat should I prepare for it


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

ffakharbutt said:


> What about syllabus of cmh is it same like mcat should I prepare for it


Same as MCAT.


----------



## ffakharbutt (Sep 13, 2014)

Is the test difficult


----------



## MuhammadAmmar (May 16, 2014)

my fsc marks are 71 per and agg is 58 can i get in ymdc they have their own entry test

- - - Updated - - -

can any body know about mbbs in iran or india


----------



## umer3053 (Oct 1, 2013)

fearless9142 said:


> admission confirmed
> 
> RMC
> PMC
> ...


Either PMC or SZBkMC 😃


Sent from Macbook Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## tania ch (Mar 10, 2014)

I donot know about SZBKMC can you give me some information regarding its admission procedure and fee structure also...

- - - Updated - - -

Is RMC is better than PMC and Ameer Ud Din medical college??Can you tell me fee structure for SKBZMC also???


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

tania ch said:


> I donot know about SZBKMC can you give me some information regarding its admission procedure and fee structure also...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Is RMC is better than PMC and Ameer Ud Din medical college??Can you tell me fee structure for SKBZMC also???


RMC has 3 hospitals with it.............and this is its 41st year.........

SKBZMC has the same fee structure as other govt medical colleges

- - - Updated - - -



umer3053 said:


> Either PMC or SZBkMC 
> 
> 
> Sent from Macbook Pro using Tapatalk


Goodluck !


----------



## tania ch (Mar 10, 2014)

But last year fee of SKBZMDC was almost 5000000.......Is fee reduce?????


----------



## umer3053 (Oct 1, 2013)

tania ch said:


> But last year fee of SKBZMDC was almost 5000000.......Is fee reduce?????


Last year their college fee was 41430 and hostel fee was 36000 per annum. 



Sent from Macbook Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

masterh said:


> Same as MCAT.


do u think mcat should be abolished or not ???/
ab jo repeat krna chahety h wo kia kry >??????????


----------

